# USB/AC Connection Problems



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been having problems with my device for the past week or so and I have been trying to pinpoint a potential problem.

Here are the list of problem I am having -
When I am able to connect via USB I don't have access to all of my internal storage folders through my PC (Old problem that has been happening for about a month)
Sometimes it will not charge when I connect it to the stock samsung charger. (Very recent, past few days)
Device is not recognized when I connect it to my PC. Although on the phone it reads usb debugging connected, and mounted as a media device (sometimes)
Off-branded charges will not always charge (I have read about that problem more frequently due to the Nexus device demanding only stock chargers) still I thought that it's weird that it works sometimes and sometimes it doesn't with car A/C chargers and other micro usb chargers.
My solutions I have tried - 
Reinstalled the Verizon Samsung i515 drivers for my PC
Tried various ROMs
Reverted back to a stock 4.0.2 build I backed up when I first got the phone rooted and unlocked and CWM recovery.
When I first had the problem of the phone not charging AT ALL I tried to plug it into my PC and it started to charge only USB and not A/C.
Battery pull sometimes resets it so any charger would start to work again

I have been running AOKP all builds with no problems but I started to notice these problems about build 24 so I flashed a few backups to see if it was ROM related but as of right now, my phones state is stock 4.0.2 rooted and bootloader unlocked. The device is not recognized through USB on my PC therefor I can't access anything on my PC. It WILL charge both USB and A/C but not sure how much longer that will last until I have to battery pull and reset it.

So I wanted to get some feedback from everyone and see if this is potentially a hardware problem that needs to be addressed by VZW or is some kind of software issue that I could try.


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Now I can't get my device to be recognized at all by my PC. So I can't flash stock images, unroot and lock it back up to send it back to vzw.

Any suggestions?


----------



## johnwc723 (Jan 15, 2012)

It sounds nasty, that shouldn't be happening. One more thing to check before you throw in the towel and bring back to VZW: are you using the same cable for all this? I've had cables go bad all the time.


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

johnwc723 said:


> It sounds nasty, that shouldn't be happening. One more thing to check before you throw in the towel and bring back to VZW: are you using the same cable for all this? I've had cables go bad all the time.


I'm hoping that might be the problem. I haven't tried a new Samsung Galaxy OEM charger yet but I have tried my old bionic micro usb charger and didn't have any luck...


----------



## Jo3Hogan (Dec 20, 2011)

i had a very similar issue. i had to disassemble mine to solder a connection. its not terribly hard but i wasn't about to shell out $500 bucks for a new phone cause i took advantage of the openess of it. as soon as you can lock it up send it in for warranty replacement.


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jo3Hogan said:


> i had a very similar issue. i had to disassemble mine to solder a connection. its not terribly hard but i wasn't about to shell out $500 bucks for a new phone cause i took advantage of the openess of it. as soon as you can lock it up send it in for warranty replacement.


Yeah that's what my goal is. I never thought I wouldn't be able to lock it back up. I am still searching for alternatives to see if somehow I can get it back to Verizon without a 'voided' warranty. I'm thinking I am going to have to replace the USB charging board. But I would much rather just replace the device.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

There is an app on the market called mobile odin. It's odin 4 Android & will let u install the odin files found in the development section to restore to stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

housry23 said:


> There is an app on the market called mobile odin. It's odin 4 Android & will let u install the odin files found in the development section to restore to stock.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you I will have to read up on that method. I know if I flash back to stock it will probably unroot the device too, but what about locking the bootloader back up? Won't I need to be able to get into fastboot to do that? I'm going to go research right now...


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

ChuckDz3 said:


> Thank you I will have to read up on that method. I know if I flash back to stock it will probably unroot the device too, but what about locking the bootloader back up? Won't I need to be able to get into fastboot to do that? I'm going to go research right now...


Yes you will. So is your device recognizable in bootloader on your PC? When you plug the phone into the computer does Windows make the sound that tells you something was plugged in? Have you tried the PDAnet drivers? PDAnet drivers have helped me get the device recognized in bootloader mode when the Samsung drivers would not. You can download PDAnet here: http://junefabrics.com/android/download.php


----------



## Resun (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a similar problem. Mine won't charge period on any charger, charges on A/C through the USB on my computer. Unrecognized by computer though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

So somehow through varies tinkering a few months back I fixed this but not sure how I did.

Out of know where I am back to this same problem.. Thought I'd bump this to see if I could get some fresh help.

I'm running AOKP B38 w/ Linario. I tried a JB rom, and went back to a nandroid and had no problems at all throughout the whole process.

Right now my phone will not charge with the OEM charger plugged into the wall. The only way it will charge is if I plug it into my computer. It charges A/C, but is not recognized by my computer.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Resun said:


> So somehow through varies tinkering a few months back I fixed this but not sure how I did.
> 
> Out of know where I am back to this same problem.. Thought I'd bump this to see if I could get some fresh help.
> 
> ...


If you're charging at the same rate as an AC charger through your computer, i.e. more than 500mA then you have fast charge enabled and your computer will not recognize it.

EDIT:I guess my post is relevant to both of you.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with charging. It basically charges when it wants to. I'm getting a warranty replacement from vzw tomorrow so let's hope it doesn't happen with the next one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> If you're charging at the same rate as an AC charger through your computer, i.e. more than 500mA then you have fast charge enabled and your computer will not recognize it.
> 
> EDIT:I guess my post is relevant to both of you.


That was my first thought too. But I actually do not. Both the toggle and the menu option do not show that fast charge is enabled. Could it some how be triggered and there is another way to disable it ?


----------

